# General > Business >  the portland arms

## andrew.bowles30

hi the portland arms opens its door on sat thank god it was such a shame it was allowed to close but the good news two great local men have taken it on and this time hopefully its for good bar meals and the bar will be open for meals hope to take on staff once it gets busy again  ::

----------


## cuthill

Good to hear,wish them GOOD LUCK. ::

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I agree, I've missed the Portlands! Good luck to the new guys  :Smile:

----------


## jac1791

Who has taken it over?   Wish them luck,  it's a shame the hotel closed!

----------


## scorpion

Apparently Mr Bowles who opened the thread is one of the "two great local men " now running the Portlands !

----------


## Corrie 3

> Apparently Mr Bowles who opened the thread is one of the "two great local men " now running the Portlands !


Is Ducati the other one?

C3.............. :Wink:

----------


## Moira

All best to the new folk at the Portland Arms. 

I've driven through Lybster on a few occasions recently and it was so sad to see the hotel closed up and abandoned.

Looking forward to visiting it again now though....  :Smile:

----------


## changilass

Think the opening post is a bitty cheeky if indeed he is one of the 'great local men'.

Would have been more impressed if it had been put in the business section with a bitty more honesty and openess.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Nothing wrong with a bit of self-promotion!  :Wink:

----------


## changilass

No there isnt, so long as you say its self promotion.

----------


## Droopy

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...13-televisions

Classy!.....

----------


## focusRS

Not good to see a well known local hotel closed so best wishes for the future.

----------


## black16i

> http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...13-televisions
> 
> Classy!.....


and what is wrong with them looking for cheap TV's? they are starting out in business and probubly have a budget to work to, give them a year to settle in and they may buy new, problem with some people is that they just look to find faults with everything, i wish them all the best for giving it a go!

----------


## only me

good luck nice place glad someone is giving it a go just at the right time i would say

----------


## starfish

> and what is wrong with them looking for cheap TV's? they are starting out in business and probubly have a budget to work to, give them a year to settle in and they may buy new, problem with some people is that they just look to find faults with everything, i wish them all the best for giving it a go!


                                                   totally agree people on here are to ready to put people down for trying i say good luck if it was not for these people the portlands would become another run down building for people to complain about

----------


## ducati

Nope. Nothing to do with me.

----------


## Moira

Local businesses, especially new starts, need to be encouraged.   

What's the problem if they enjoy a few days of "glory" on the main forum before being removed to the Business Section?  That was the case with another new business a few weeks ago with the new garden centre/cafe at Lochshell.

With the current difficult economic climate, especially in Caithness,  should we not be supporting local, enterprising initiatives instead of "raining on their parade"?

I'd rather read a post with some hope for the future of Caithness and potential business than some of the other stuff I've read recently.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Think the opening post is a bitty cheeky if indeed he is one of the 'great local men'.
> 
> Would have been more impressed if it had been put in the business section with a bitty more honesty and openess.


Lol! I realised what Andrew was saying straight away!

I think the 30 in andrew.bowles30 refers to the number of threads he can start on the same topic before he gets into trouble with the moderator.  ::

----------


## Moira

> Lol! I realised what Andrew was saying straight away!
> <snip>


Congratulations!  

You're Andrew's new business partner then.

All best for the new venture at Portland Arms.  :Smile:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Thanks Moira.  :: 

I'll admit I had to read it twice before it made any sense at all lol!

----------


## andrew.bowles30

thanks to all as we try to be as open as poss we never ment to put in the wrong section we just wanted to let every one its reopening its a local hotel and hated seeing it closed but we will move it if its a problem so sorry and yes we have a budget and as a lot of items are needed untill its back on its feet and we are employing locals so once again thanks to all for the kind posts

----------


## golach

Andrew, well done with your latest venture, now I have been nice, will I get a free meal next time I am up north  ::

----------


## changilass

Congrats on your new venture, still think it would have been better if you had just said it was yourself though, could have congratulated you earlier then lol.
Will try to call in next time we are home.

----------


## Moira

> Thanks Moira. 
> 
> I'll admit I had to read it twice before it made any sense at all lol!


No probs.

Sometimes I don't make myself as clear as I'd like to.  :Smile:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Are you trying to say you'd like a job as a barmaid?  ::

----------


## Moira

If I had the time that might be a possibility. 

Not realistic though.  If you were to figure in "patronising" the Portland Arms, it would be one drink for you and two for me.....  :Wink:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

That's ok - if you're paying.  :: 

We'll also need a pole dancer. Any volunteers? Changilass? Starfish? Tilly Teckel?

Pole provided.

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Excellent news.  Best wishes for every success.

----------


## Dadie

darn not mentioned......
but I can do bar etc politely etc ....within hubby /school hrs and reliable....with training....

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Excellent news.  Best wishes for every success.





> darn not mentioned......
> but I can do bar etc politely etc ....within hubby /school hrs and reliable....with training....


Thank you for applying. The good news is that you're both hired.  ::

----------


## Dadie

Wish i WAS HIRED...Seriously.....as im a people person (ish ) and do know when to suck up....but the training would give me the heeebie jeebiees as in used to negationating the who had what toy first....and no one having it! :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I worked at the Portlands when it was last open and, no, pole dancing was not part of my job description but I'm prepared to try anything once! Then again, if they're serving meals maybe not - I may put people off their food!

----------


## pat

Best wishes to the new folk running it - great to see something and someone willing to try opening in adverse economic climate.

Will be in on next trip over.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Wish i WAS HIRED...Seriously.....as im a people person (ish ) and do know when to suck up....but the training would give me the heeebie jeebiees as in used to negationating the who had what toy first....and no one having it!





> I worked at the Portlands when it was last open and, no, pole dancing was not part of my job description but I'm prepared to try anything once! Then again, if they're serving meals maybe not - I may put people off their food!


Training will start on Monday, at 11am sharp.

People skills are important - if only for fighting off admirers when the bouncers aren't looking.

Bring your "work clothes" to change into when you arrive - don't wear them on the way here, you don't want to get arrested before you even start!

----------


## poppett

Good luck with the venture.   It is always sad to see hotels close up often never to re-open.

----------


## pmcd

I can smell the beginnings of ageism and sexism here (always something non-PC if you look hard enough!) I would like to put myself (63 years old, male, shouts at lamp-posts) forward as a LAP-TOP DANCER. It's a great act. I dress up in white tie and tails, and tap dance on the lid of a lap-top computer on the floor. It is quite exhilarating, and dashed sexy, if I say so myself. I will also accommodate, for a small remuneration, a "private" dance, but ladies MUST supply their own tap shoes, and have feet under size 5, as my lap-top only has a 15 inch screen. There is also a roped-off VIP area where I perform the same dances, but clad only in a liberty bodice and long johns.

I hope to hear from you soon. Or my solicitors will be in touch.

----------


## linnie612

> thanks to all as we try to be as open as poss we never ment to put in the wrong section we just wanted to let every one its reopening its a local hotel and hated seeing it closed but we will move it if its a problem so sorry and yes we have a budget and as a lot of items are needed untill its back on its feet and we are employing locals so once again thanks to all for the kind posts


Congrats! - will be out for a meal when you're up and running. :Smile: 

p.s I think you should leave the hotel where it is.  It has been there a long time and will only confuse people to move it, never mind the cost!!

----------


## teddybear1873

Nice to hear the Portland Arms up and running again. My mam used to love the High Tea's there.

Maybe Orgers can have their meetings there instead of the usual curry nights.

----------


## changilass

> I can smell the beginnings of ageism and sexism here (always something non-PC if you look hard enough!) I would like to put myself (63 years old, male, shouts at lamp-posts) forward as a LAP-TOP DANCER. It's a great act. I dress up in white tie and tails, and tap dance on the lid of a lap-top computer on the floor. It is quite exhilarating, and dashed sexy, if I say so myself. I will also accommodate, for a small remuneration, a "private" dance, but ladies MUST supply their own tap shoes, and have feet under size 5, as my lap-top only has a 15 inch screen. There is also a roped-off VIP area where I perform the same dances, but clad only in a liberty bodice and long johns.
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon. Or my solicitors will be in touch.



No ageism involved, he invited me to apply for the job and I aint no spring chicken.  Gonna have to decline as it would cost to much to reinforce the pole to carry my weight.  I could alus give folks gummy smiles from behind the bar if any vacancies still left in that department.

----------


## Corrie 3

> No ageism involved, he invited me to apply for the job and I aint no spring chicken.  Gonna have to decline as it would cost to much to reinforce the pole to carry my weight.  I could alus give folks gummy smiles from behind the bar if any vacancies still left in that department.


I might be tempted to part with £2 to see you seductively swirling round a pole Changi, I am not sure why you chose a Pole though and not a Scotsman to twirl around!!
Blinking Poles, come over here and have all the fun!!....lol. 

C3................. ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## changilass

Corrie I have my very own Scotsman to swirl round whenever the fancy takes, just though a change is as good as a rest.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Corrie I have my very own Scotsman to swirl round whenever the fancy takes, just though a change is as good as a rest.


Lucky Scotsman, I thought you had taken a fancy to a Pole although I hear they aren't as hot as the Italians!!

C3........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

